# 汉语有与格吗？Is There a Dative Case in Mandarin?



## haoba

例子
我给你两块钱
我打给他一个电话
我借了他两块钱

大家认为汉语中有“与格”吗？汉语的“与格”系统怎么样？
Do you think there is "dative case" in Chinese? What about the "dative case" system in Chinese?


----------



## skating-in-bc

haoba said:


> 汉语中有“与格”吗？


有啊! 不僅有"給"(as a dative marker), 還有"與"格!
唐.孫過庭《書譜》子敬嘗作佳書*與*之 ==> 子敬曾寫了極佳的書信(direct object)*給(dative marker)*他(indirect object)。


haoba said:


> 汉语的“与格”系统怎么样？


大哉問, 要我們從何說起?
最基礎的形式 (給 = "to"): (1) V+DO+DM+IO (e.g., 寫信給他)
也有人說: (2) DM+IO+V+DO" (e.g., 給他寫信;《陸地文集》與之作信). (3) V+DM+IO+DO (e.g., 寫給他信, 送給他一本書).
當然還有其他形式 (給 = "for", "買給他" 的 "給"): 清.袁枚《朝方綺亭先生墓誌銘》歌*與*之聽。==> 唱(verb)歌(direct object)*給(dative marker)*他(indirect object)聽


----------



## haoba

thanks! skating  我想到这个问题，是因为我看到日语有授受句，表示给予和接受，给予就是与格的一种形式吧。那么，汉语有没有授受句呢？“给”字句很常见，“给”字句和什么句子能构成授受句呢？


----------



## skating-in-bc

haoba said:


> 汉语有没有授受句呢？


什麼是"授受句"?
定義:
(1) 表示給予和接受的句子: 漢語當然有, 任何語言都有, 譬如,《佛藏經·淨法品第六》汝等各可回面東行受他施物。==> *汝等*(收益者)*受*(接受動詞)*他*(施者)*施*(給予動詞)*物*(所施受之物)
(2) 像日語一樣用助詞 (grammatical particle; e.g., に to mark the recipient of an action) 來標記 dative case 的句子: 漢語没有, 漢語用介詞 (preposition; e.g., 給 to mark the recipient of an action) 來標記 dative case, 譬如, 王靖雯《早晚》下雨你給我送傘 ==> *你*(施者)*給*(= 'for/to', 介詞 dative marker)*我*(收益者)*送*(給予動詞)*傘*(所施受之物).


----------



## haoba

明白了。我还有个很大的疑问是，汉语“给”字句很多，但是接受句好像没有像“给”字句一样成熟的句式吗？“受”还有“受伤”“受他资助”，好像不能算句式吗？我想知道汉语有没有接受句这种语法


----------



## skating-in-bc

haoba said:


> 汉语有没有接受句这种语法


他受命於天, 得書於仙 ==> 他作書與之 (授與句) vs. 他得書於仙 (接受句).


----------



## SuperXW

haoba said:


> 明白了。我还有个很大的疑问是，汉语“给”字句很多，但是接受句好像没有像“给”字句一样成熟的句式*吗*？“受”还有“受伤”“受他资助”，好像不能算句式*吗*？我想知道汉语有没有接受句这种语法


你母语不是汉语吧？“吗”字用的不对。


----------



## haoba

skating-in-bc said:


> 他受命於天, 得書於仙 ==> 他作書與之 (授與句) vs. 他得書於仙 (接受句).


这几个例子是古代汉语的，现代汉语也有接受句这种句子吗？“他接受了我的好意”这句话算吗？我感觉这种句子动词都有实在的意思，没有像“给”一样的用得很广泛。



SuperXW said:


> 你母语不是汉语吧？“吗”字用的不对。


嗯这个没关系，可以参与讨论我的问题吗


----------



## skating-in-bc

haoba said:


> 汉语中有“与格”吗？


想了想, 覺得必須先問: 你所指的 "格" 是什麽意思??
(1) 語法格 (語法上的格): 漢語没有 inflectional case system, 故沒有 "格" (包括"與格"). Note: 假如把 "的" 當成 suffix 來分析的話, 那麼我們可說漢語有 "所有格".
(2) 語義格 (語義上的格): 論文提到漢語"與格" (e.g., 介詞與格句: "張三送兩百塊給李四", see 张冲《汉语中的轻语类和双系式移位》p.4), 其實是語義上的格.

我之前的帖子, 是從語義格的觀點來回答的.


haoba said:


> 现代汉语也有接受句这种句子吗？“他接受了我的好意”这句话算吗？


什麼是"接受句"? 你給了定義, 我才能回答.


----------



## azhong

skating-in-bc said:


> ...


讀你這些解釋，我覺得非常受用，很有內容，也很專業。
你說的這些我都不知道。謝謝你。


----------



## haoba

skating-in-bc said:


> 想了想, 覺得必須先問: 你所指的 "格" 是什麽意思??
> (1) 語法格 (語法上的格): 漢語没有 inflectional case system, 故沒有 "格" (包括"與格"). Note: 假如把 "的" 當成 suffix 來分析的話, 那麼我們可說漢語有 "所有格".
> (2) 語義格 (語義上的格): 論文提到漢語"與格" (e.g., 介詞與格句: "張三送兩百塊給李四", see 张冲《汉语中的轻语类和双系式移位》p.4), 其實是語義上的格.
> 
> 我之前的帖子, 是從語義格的觀點來回答的.
> 
> 什麼是"接受句"? 你給了定義, 我才能回答.


感谢您的回答！我同样非常受用！受教！
是的，我说的也是语义格。
我现在十分不明白这个问题：汉语里关于“给予”这个意思，已经有“给”字句的各种成熟的句式。于是我考虑的是，跟“给予”对等的“接受”呢？是不是也有成熟的句式了？我想到了“受”'“取得”一些词，但是这些词还是有实在意思的，位置也比较固定，跟一般的主谓句差不多，当然“受”相对要灵活一些。
如果我要给个定义的话，“接受句”是指从事物转移角度看，对从接受方视角出发的认知场景的描述，以“受”“得到”“取得”一些词为核心动词或者助词。
但是从这个定义出发，我有这些疑问：现在汉语研究中从双宾或双及物句出发，已经有认为“Npa+V+NPb+NPc”句中，如果Npb是NPc的拥有者或提供方，那就是一个“获得句”或者“取得句”，动词比如“借”“偷”“抢”“拿”等，那么您认为这里的“获得句”“取得句”符合上面那个定义吗？


----------



## azhong

How about
我 接*受* 他的禮物
我 *收*下 他的禮物

成語：*受*之有愧，男女授*受*不親，


----------



## haoba

azhong said:


> How about
> 我 接*受* 他的禮物
> 我 *收*下 他的禮物
> 
> 成語：*受*之有愧，男女授*受*不親，


这里“接受” 和“收下”有实在意义，就像“我吃饭”“我喝水”一样，还没有成为表示接受的语法意义。“给予”就可以，比如“我拿给你一斤肉”
“他送了一斤肉给我”。


----------



## azhong

彼作書與我；
我受書於彼

彼贈肉與我，彼贈我肉；
我受肉於彼，我受彼之肉

古語使用或如斯乎？然此非我所專，所言不可盡信。


----------



## skating-in-bc

論文裡常是:

雙及物結構 (ditransitive construction) 包含 (1) 雙賓結構 (double object construction) 和 (2) 介詞與格/奪格結構 (prepositional dative/ablative construction)

雙賓結構 (double object construction) = subject + verb + noun (indirect object) + noun (direct object)
給予類雙賓結構: 如: 我賣你車, 再便宜不過了. ==> 我(subject)賣(verb)你(indirect object)車(direct object).
取得類雙賓結構: 如: 我買你車, 有沒有打折? ==> 我(subject)買(verb)你(indirect object)車(direct object).

介詞與格/奪格結構 (prepositional dative/ablative construction) = (1) subject + verb + noun (direct object) + prepositional phrase (e.g., 我賣車給(= to)你) OR (2) subject + prepositional phrase + verb + noun (direct object) (e.g., 我給(= for)你賣命; 我向(= from)你買車).

與格交替 (dative alternation): 我賣你車 ≈ 我賣車給你
奪格交替 (ablative alternation): 我買你車 ≈ 我向你買車
"與格/奪格交替" 指 雙賓構式（e.g., I sent him the book）與 介詞與格/奪格構式（e.g., I sent the book to him）的可代換性.


haoba said:


> 如果我要给个定义的话，“接受句”是指从事物转移角度看，对从接受方视角出发的认知场景的描述，以“受”“得到”“取得”一些词为核心动词或者助词...但是从这个定义出发，我有这些疑问：现在汉语研究中从双宾或双及物句出发，已经有认为“Npa+V+NPb+NPc”句中，如果Npb是NPc的拥有者或提供方，那就是一个“获得句”或者“取得句”，动词比如“借”“偷”“抢”“拿”等，那么您认为这里的“获得句”“取得句”符合上面那个定义吗？


照你給的定義, 我會覺得你的 "接受句" 包含單賓結構 (e.g., 他接受了我的資助; 他從賬房取了五萬元) 和 雙賓結構 (e.g., 彪哥收你保護費).


----------



## haoba

是的，传统上的给予和取得句式都是从对双宾句的讨论里延伸出来的，但如果我把“给予”和“取得”统一叫“授受”，从这个更基础的语义上看，一些单宾句也可以表达给予句和取得句。
我最近几天看到了“与格交替”这个概念，您又告诉了我“夺格交替”的概念，感谢！


----------



## haoba

【與格交替 (dative alternation): 我賣你車 ≈ 我賣車給你】，双宾句的第一个宾语的语义格是与事吗？双宾句是与格句式吗？
我发现这方面的文献几乎全是英文的，读起来比较累，有中文书刊文献可以推荐吗？


----------

